# Deciding between Atlas and Highlander



## Osopecoso (Jan 22, 2018)

My lease is coming to an end and looking to purchase instead of lease. We are trying to decide between the atlas SEL R-Line with the V6 or the Toyota Highlander platinum AWD. Has anyone decided between those 2?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Obviously you’re going to get biased responses here. 

But I find the Atlas to be a superior vehicle. The Highlander is for boring elderly people who don’t care about their car and want to blend in to the sea of other beige SUVs in the target parking lot. 

The Atlas is big and bold with German design that’s completely different than anything else out there. Especially if it’s an R-Line. It’s very SUVish with squared off edges whereas the highlander is minivanish with its rounded bubbly design. 

Not to mention the Atlas has more interior space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Osopecoso (Jan 22, 2018)

The only thing that concerns me with the atlas is the long term reliability. Right now we lease a 2018 Tiguan and have had nothing but issues. I know they are very different cars. 
By the way, you can probably answer this for me. Is there a timing belt or chain in the V6?



D3Audi said:


> Obviously you’re going to get biased responses here.
> 
> But I find the Atlas to be a superior vehicle. The Highlander is for boring elderly people who don’t care about their car and want to blend in to the sea of other beige SUVs in the target parking lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

The major reasons I removed the Highlander from my list in 2018 was the top level interior seemed cheap compared to the Atlas SEL-P that we bought. 
My wife did not like the look & feel compared to the Atlas. This is very subjective, so it is whatever you like. A new vehicle should make you feel great, if it does not, move to something else IMHO.
We also own a Camry so Toyota had an advantage, I was surprised she dismissed it. Perhaps things are different with newer models.
FYI, I am very pleased with the Atlas (my first VW) and would buy it again despite the problems you see discussed here.
Good Luck


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

The Atlas V6 is timing chains, not belt, and there are no known issues with them as far as I'm aware. 

As far as long-term reliability, obviously the 4/50 warranty covers you for a while, depending on how long you intend to keep it. My 2018 has the 6/72 warranty, which was a big bonus for us in spending as much money on a first-year VW model as we did. 


Also FWIW, we cross-shopped and test-drove the CX-9, Highlander, and Atlas, in that order. My wife was sold on the Highlander (doesn't take her long to make up her mind). Then we drove the Atlas and she liked it enough that we put a deposit down that day and shopped shopping. 

Your best bet is to drive and spend a little time with both. I think it'll become pretty clear which one you want. In my opinion, there's little to fear with either the Atlas or Highlander as far as reliability, so go with what you like. Not sure what your Tiguan's issues were, but the Atlas has no known pano sunroof issues from what I've read, none of the B-pillar-weld issues, and obviously, an entirely different engine. We actually went with the Atlas over the Tiguan in part because of the few major issues I'd read about with the Tiguan.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I don't think they are comparable really. The Atlas is so much bigger. The 3rd row can seat actual adults, and the cargo space isn't even close. We came from a Toyota Sienna Minivan and the Atlas was the closest thing in terms of cargo and passenger space (aside from jumping up to a full size suburban that doesn't fit in my garage). Toyota may be more reliable but it will also be way more boring. The interior of the HL (really all Toyotas) just seems so bland in comparison. For us the usable 3rd row and cargo capacity sold us on the Atlas. If you don't need a real 3rd row then there are a lot of 3 row crossovers that could work....and almost all of them will do better on fuel economy than the Atlas.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mhjett said:


> The Atlas V6 is timing chains, not belt, and there are no known issues with them as far as I'm aware.


The VR6 is pretty bullet proof, but will EVENTUALLY (we're talking ~125k-150k miles or so) need chains/guides/tensioners or whatever. Carbon cleaning as well because of the direct injection


----------



## Muh_tdi (Mar 8, 2019)

Lease turn in time was due on our 2018 Tiguan (loved it, had 0 issues). Just purchased a brand new leftover 2020 atlas cross sport for my wife. Test drove the highlander, Honda, palisade, grand Cherokee and several others... the atlas took the win.

We initially intended to purchase a 2018 Atlas but the Tiguan was acquired on a KILLER lease deal. The Tiguan was great but never met our size requirements.

This go around a purchase was a must and we got a KILLER deal on a leftover 2020. The Highlander was nice, the palisade was GREAT but nothing felt right to my wife until we drove the Atlas.

One thing I’d recommend is see if your local dealers are open to overnight test drives... only one who wasn’t for us was Toyota...

Take your time... nothing worse than regretting a $30,000+ purchase...


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

I hear you on the 2018 Tiguan. Replaced mine with a 2019 Atlas VR6, and had exactly 0 issues with it. Night and day.


Osopecoso said:


> The only thing that concerns me with the atlas is the long term reliability. Right now we lease a 2018 Tiguan and have had nothing but issues. I know they are very different cars.
> By the way, you can probably answer this for me. Is there a timing belt or chain in the V6?


----------



## Osopecoso (Jan 22, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> The VR6 is pretty bullet proof, but will EVENTUALLY (we're talking ~125k-150k miles or so) need chains/guides/tensioners or whatever. Carbon cleaning as well because of the direct injection


Ok. How about transmission. Does it have a cvt or their dsg?


----------



## Muh_tdi (Mar 8, 2019)

Osopecoso said:


> Ok. How about transmission. Does it have a cvt or their dsg?


VW doesn’t use cvt in the atlas or dsg. It’s an 8 speed aisin automatic transmission manufactured in Japan. EXCELLENT transmission but vw’s abilities to make it shift smoothly hasn’t been met yet but it’s a pretty well proven design.

a few notable vehicles that share a version of this transmission:

numerous bmw’s
Buick lacrosse
Cadillac xt5
Buick Regal tourx
Jaguar e-pace
Land Rover discovery sport and evogue
Lexus RX and ES lines
Toyota RAV4 highlander and sienna
And just about every Volvo built after 2018


----------



## stevekozlowski (Feb 16, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> The VR6 is pretty bullet proof, but will EVENTUALLY (we're talking ~125k-150k miles or so) need chains/guides/tensioners or whatever. Carbon cleaning as well because of the direct injection


Wow atlas actually has a VR engine? That’s a big up. Didn’t realize. VR + haldex? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muh_tdi (Mar 8, 2019)

stevekozlowski said:


> Wow atlas actually has a VR engine? That’s a big up. Didn’t realize. VR + haldex?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup 3.6 vr6 and haldex. All she’s missing is a dsg. But the auto box is pretty good, definitely not performance oriented but still very good.


----------



## stevekozlowski (Feb 16, 2021)

Muh_tdi said:


> yup 3.6 vr6 and haldex. All she’s missing is a dsg. But the auto box is pretty good, definitely not performance oriented but still very good.


Yea man if it had like proper ratio clutches the dsg would make it a crawler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muh_tdi (Mar 8, 2019)

stevekozlowski said:


> Yea man if it had like proper ratio clutches the dsg would make it a crawler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don’t think vw or any of its subsidiaries offer a dual clutch that could handle the weight... unless it was somehow mounted longitudinal with a Porsche pdk transmission 🤪


----------



## Bbb34 (Aug 5, 2010)

Osopecoso said:


> My lease is coming to an end and looking to purchase instead of lease. We are trying to decide between the atlas SEL R-Line with the V6 or the Toyota Highlander platinum AWD. Has anyone decided between those 2?


Not sure if you're decided by now but to me it was no contest at all, for whatever that opinion is worth. 
I felt almost a need to apologize to amazing Toyota sales manager after my test drive, stating "this is just not a vehicle for me, at all, sorry".

I don't like the exterior, though that's subjective, but interior is where (for me) Atlas wins hands down (again subjective, depending on your taste) but Atlas just felt nicer on the inside.
Everything, from seats (size and comfort), rear seats, shoulder room, dashboard (looks, *(especially looks* how many different design lines can a dashboard have? LOL *)* and functionality), road noise at highway speeds, everything felt better behind the wheel of Atlas to me.

Highlander handling was reasonably nice, probably a bit "tighter" handling vehicle than Atlas, but, at this segment, who cares really, nobody buys these (I think) for sporty driving feel.
Atlas steering "feel" is almost non existent and for my taste way too light. It handles like you would expect vehicle that size to. Transmission feels great and VR6 is "adequate" and actually sounds quite alright. Road and wind noise levels are impressive given the size and somewhat square design, but suspension could be a bit improved when going over rough stuff.
Strangely Highlander seemed to have fair amount of wind noise at 110-130 km/hr. I test drove them both on the same day, same roads.

As you already know, you likely need to try both by yourself and decide, as we all experience things differently, .


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

I did not cross shop the Highlander but I know people with them and have been in the new one. I personally did not like the dash layout and it is smaller inside, which is probably fine for most people (I am 6'4" so I appreciate the space.

If you want the class leader, you skip over everything else and move on to the Korean twins, the Telluride and Palisade. We were very close to pulling the trigger on the Palisade which is better in nearly every metric than the Atlas (warranty, fuel economy, power, smooth driving, handling, features, space pretty much the same in the real world although they feel slightly smaller, etc). 

BUT... this is my wife's car and I could tell she wasn't really feeling the interior or exterior styling after multiple test drives, even though the materials used are nicer. I knew she liked the Atlas and as soon as she sat in it I could tell instantly that we would be hunting down an Atlas. Both of us preferred the more traditional lines of the Atlas and for me I would not have bought it without the R Line package since it enhances the styling inside and out. I also never really liked the original Atlas front end which is now gone. The Atlas also comes in actual colors, the Palisade had such muted tones that it was hard to tell them apart from a distance during our dark and gray winter days. The other must have feature for her was the sunroof which is closer to the one in the Volvo XC90 we liked (but was way to cramped feeling inside and didn't feel as special as all of the reviews say). The sunroof in the Korean twins is like the one we had in our Enclave, split with one over the drivers and a larger fixed pane over the rear. In the end, since most of these 3 row crossovers are so close in so many ways, choose the one you like to look at and fit in comfortably. 

For us, the traditional and non-polarizing style inside and out, along with big discounts (not getting those on the Korean twins - Palisade still sometimes above MSRP still and Palisade has small dealer discounts) off of MSRP, we are happy with it. We get about the same room we had in the Enclave but I fit way better in it with more headroom and the seats fit me much better, without having the headrest dig into my upper back.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Sorry, but I'm going with a Highlander Hybrid Platinum AWD as a mid-life birthday gift to myself.

I drive a 1st gen Tiguan, so I don't mind the car being smaller than the competition... but that 35 mpg is hard to resist when it comes to trips to Mammoth. But probably closer to 30 mpg with a roof box up top.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

BsickPassat said:


> Sorry, but I'm going with a Highlander Hybrid Platinum AWD as a mid-life birthday gift to myself.
> 
> I drive a 1st gen Tiguan, so I don't mind the car being smaller than the competition... but that 35 mpg is hard to resist when it comes to trips to Mammoth. But probably closer to 30 mpg with a roof box up top.


No reason to be sorry, many choices out there. Most of the 3 row crossovers are within fractions of measurable differences so go with your gut.

Also, by changing to the hybrid, that changes the whole competitive set because the only other options are the Pacifica Hybrid and maybe the new Hyundai Santa Fe, but that I believe will only be a 2 row. 

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> Sorry, but I'm going with a Highlander Hybrid Platinum AWD as a mid-life birthday gift to myself.
> 
> I drive a 1st gen Tiguan, so I don't mind the car being smaller than the competition... but that 35 mpg is hard to resist when it comes to trips to Mammoth. But probably closer to 30 mpg with a roof box up top.


Yeah, no need to apologize, if the highlander works for you thats great. You'll get great reliability and fuel economy that VW can't deliver.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

mtbsteve said:


> No reason to be sorry, many choices out there. Most of the 3 row crossovers are within fractions of measurable differences so go with your gut.
> 
> Also, by changing to the hybrid, that changes the whole competitive set because the only other options are the Pacifica Hybrid and maybe the new Hyundai Santa Fe, but that I believe will only be a 2 row.
> 
> Congrats and good luck!


Kia Sorrento is available in hybrid but 2WD only.


----------



## Bbb34 (Aug 5, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> Sorry, but I'm going with a Highlander Hybrid Platinum AWD as a mid-life birthday gift to myself.


That's just a beauty of having this many choices, no right or wrong, just what feels OK to each of us at the time.

Happy birthday, enjoy it.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

BsickPassat said:


> Sorry, but I'm going with a Highlander Hybrid Platinum AWD as a mid-life birthday gift to myself.
> 
> I drive a 1st gen Tiguan, so I don't mind the car being smaller than the competition... but that 35 mpg is hard to resist when it comes to trips to Mammoth. But probably closer to 30 mpg with a roof box up top.


Enjoy, I'm sure the fuel economy will pay off. One thing the VR6 Atlas doesn't do so well. 😂


----------



## hobyone (Mar 18, 2001)

Osopecoso said:


> My lease is coming to an end and looking to purchase instead of lease. We are trying to decide between the atlas SEL R-Line with the V6 or the Toyota Highlander platinum AWD. Has anyone decided between those 2?





Osopecoso said:


> My lease is coming to an end and looking to purchase instead of lease. We are trying to decide between the atlas SEL R-Line with the V6 or the Toyota Highlander platinum AWD. Has anyone decided between those 2?


Highlander. Highlander. Highlander. 
I do and have only ever driven VW's. Currently 6 speed AllTrack. I love VW, and I accept that they inevitably come with problems that people should not have to endure in 2021. That their engineers, no matter how good, will not add features that American's want, and will add features that we could care less about is beside the point. 
I bought my wife a new 2008 Highlander Hybrid, the year before Toyota added 4" and 400lbs to it(going the wrong direction for a hybrid, IMO). Never a single problem, been an amazing car. Because I care about the environment I bought myself the Jetta TDI Sportwagon that year too - we all know how that ended up...and STILL I came back and bought the AllTrack. I'm a certified VW guy.
Get the Highlander, and I always recommend the Hybrid. Great car, without the built-in expectations we VW owners must carry of, "I wonder what will be the first recall on this one?"


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

I was always a VW guy, but in 2017 I was between jobs and needed a new car asap due to my 09 CC being totaled. I ended up with a 2017 Toyota Rav4 for a 2 yr lease. The lease price was insane ( 150/month including tax with just 200 out of pocket). Even at that great price and and free maintenance I feel that this was the worst car I ever owned. It was reliable and practical, but it took the soul out of me. When lease came to an end, Toyota was showering me with deals. I test drove 2019 Highlander SE, last generation, but I am sure the new one is the same. Again, the deal was insane, nothing out of pocket and about 295/month. I could not believe how a car costing 44K drove. It did not respond, did not turn, it had a prop for the hood, hard plastics everywhere. The dials and knobs were straight out of 90s. I went to drive a VW and even though it was not as good as my previous real German VWs it was not even in the same league as the highlander the Atlas is near luxury experience. Yea I know that 0-60 numbers are the same but Toyotas just dont do it for me. Also they are not as worry free as they used to be. Good luck with your choice, but I would only go with a Highlander if you don't like driving


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

Osopecoso said:


> My lease is coming to an end and looking to purchase instead of lease. We are trying to decide between the atlas SEL R-Line with the V6 or the Toyota Highlander platinum AWD. Has anyone decided between those 2?


I got my first car in 1972 - a used 1970 VW Fastback and have been driving VWs since. Four GTIs, a Corrado, and a Sportwagen. All with manual transmissions. If I was going to buy an SUV box with an automatic I would definitely get the Highlander. Since you are giving up the fun, you want to go with dependability and resale value. Oh, I see you paying extra to lease instead of buying, paying off, and driving without payments. If that is the case go with the VW since there is no benefit to dependability and resale.


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

samuelrh said:


> I hear you on the 2018 Tiguan. Replaced mine with a 2019 Atlas VR6, and had exactly 0 issues with it. Night and day.


You know 2019 was only two years ago? I have had my 92 Corrado VR6 for 29 years so I don't consider two years to be long enough to determine dependability.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I really feel like the Highlander and the Atlas aren't really comparable vehicles. When you compare passenger room and cargo room, the Atlas belongs in a comparison with the Tahoe, Yukon, Pallisade/Telluride. The Highlander fits more with the MDX where the 3rd row is there if you need it "in a pinch". The 3rd rows are cramped and they don't have nearly the cargo room. Many 3 row SUVs make you choose between passenger room and cargo room. Even the Tahoe/Yukon prior to 2021 offered nearly zero cargo room with the 3rd row up...and that row was like sitting on the floor. If you need a REAL 3rd row AND cargo room, the Highlander doesn't work.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I had a 2013 Highlander Limited since I knew the thing was “reliable” and at the time compared it to a Pilot and Pathfinder. Went with the Highlander and absolutely regretted it. Total PITA! I apparently got the least reliable Toyota. Shortly into owning a coil goes bad, service advisor trying to tell me I should replace them all at same the time. Not a chance and cost me around $400 to fix. Then I had the door lock regulators go shortly outside of warranty. First it started on the driver door and then went to the passenger side. Toyota wanted around $1900 to fix just one side at the time. I told them to go s in a hat and got them down to $600. Then around 43K a rear bearing needed replaced and on top of that the steering rack but proceeded to tell me it wasn’t a safety issue and I could hold off replacing. Told Toyota to just change the oil and put the keys in the car for me to pickup after hours. Traded it in a few days later for a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P since space wise it was not that different and never had any major issues and loved the Tiguan. Sold that for a CPO 2019 Atlas and couldn’t be happier. Volume wise it really is on the level of a Tahoe (in-laws have a 2017) and dwarfs the newer Highlander (wife’s aunt has one). The Highlander is starting to look smaller and bland, but after the experience I had with Toyota the Highlander was my first and last. 

If you need space get an Atlas, especially the bigger third row and space behind the third row. I also like the VW’s layout and their Digital Dash and MIB, find the ease of use is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Tim K said:


> If you need a REAL 3rd row AND cargo room, the Highlander doesn't work.


What really works is the Toyota Sienna, and AWD is available for the rougher weather days.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

stevekozlowski said:


> Wow atlas actually has a VR engine? That’s a big up. Didn’t realize.


The only downside...it's still the same 3.6VR6 that was introduced back in 2005

So while it is solid & bulletproof, it's also old technology and a gas hog


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

snobrdrdan said:


> The only downside...it's still the same 3.6VR6 that was introduced back in 2005
> 
> So while it is solid & bulletproof, it's also old technology and a gas hog


And comes with a small fuel tank. That's something I don't understand at all. If you know your vehicle is a gas hog....at least put in a bigger tank.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah the Atlas should have had a 20-21 gallon tank. Seems to be a more standard size for a vehicle of this size.


----------



## Duberday123 (Feb 16, 2021)

Just ended my lease with the Toyota Highlander. 2018 premium. Absolutely loved the car but we outgrew it. I was hesitant going back to vw but the atlas sel r line was to nice not pick up... the way it handles and feels planted to the road doesn’t compare to the Toyota... I’m not looking back... the wife loves it. I love it...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tim K said:


> And comes with a small fuel tank. That's something I don't understand at all. If you know your vehicle is a gas hog....at least put in a bigger tank.


True, but maybe they're limited because of MQB?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Tim K said:


> And comes with a small fuel tank. That's something I don't understand at all. If you know your vehicle is a gas hog....at least put in a bigger tank.


The facelifted Atlas now has a 19.5 gallon fuel tank. Yes, it is an increase of only 0.9 gallons over the earlier models, but at least it is something.

I would consider the 2.0T to be the engine of choice. It has slightly better performance than the 3.6 VR6 (at sea level), but gets about 20 to 25% better fuel economy. At high altitude, the turbo engine outperforms the naturally-aspirated engine by a good margin. But, the VR6 engine is required for towing anything over 2000 lbs. (up to 5000 lbs.).

🍺


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

We debated between the Atlas and Highlander, personally I would have preferred to get the Highlander but the market of Highlanders is crazy in my area they hold their values so well that people sell them for unreasonable prices. If I had the money to buy the Highlander I would have purchased that instead of the Atlas, just my opinion the transmission is way smoother on the Highlander and for reliability I know that thing would last at least 150K with no problems not sure if I can say the same for the Atlas.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’d take the Aisin in the Atlas over Toyota’s UA80 transmissions to be honest seeing Toyota had problems with them on the Highlander and Sienna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Toyota is definitely not known for nice interiors and frankly, their quality is not what it used to be.
Good luck.


----------



## Osopecoso (Jan 22, 2018)

So for those who purchased the Atlas, did you get the extended warranty. I know it comes with a 4 year/50k but if I am going to drive this for several years then an extended warranty may come in handy. My dealership has one dark grey SEL Premium R-Line that was pre-ordered but buyer changed their mind. They accepted a $500 refundable deposit to hold it until the end of the weekend. We will see.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I never buy the extended warranty, too many caveats and you really need to read the contract. Plus it’s probably rare you would actually use it, it’s just extra cheddar you’re giving to the dealer/manufacturers. I suggest watching this for some insight:






Granted you could purchase and within a certain time frame get out of the extended warranty.

Plus any after warranty issue I’ve had with a car, you have to sometimes push back on repair costs. Toyota for example there is no reason door actuators should go so soon, got that cost reduced by 1300. On my wife’s Volvo, Keyless entry issue happened under warranty on two doors, then after warranty the other two. I got Volvo corporate to agree I pay cost for the parts and they covered labor. Don’t let a dealer tell you they’re losing money, they can comp the labor cost back to the manufacturer, so it never hurts to ask and push back. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osopecoso (Jan 22, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I never buy the extended warranty, too many caveats and you really need to read the contract. Plus it’s probably rare you would actually use it, it’s just extra cheddar you’re giving to the dealer/manufacturers. I suggest watching this for some insight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you have the sel premium r-line. How do you like it. Any issues?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Osopecoso said:


> I see you have the sel premium r-line. How do you like it. Any issues?


Not sure if my signature is showing incorrectly, I had a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R Line until last month when I traded it in for a CPO 2019 Atlas SEL. I had no issues with the Tiguan and the Atlas I picked up had a strong service history and no issues during the lease before I purchased and none since owning. 

I love the size, the V6 and 4Motion. I’m actually impressed with the gas mileage for how large a vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osopecoso (Jan 22, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Not sure if my signature is showing incorrectly, I had a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R Line until last month when I traded it in for a CPO 2019 Atlas SEL. I had no issues with the Tiguan and the Atlas I picked up had a strong service history and no issues during the lease before I purchased and none since owning.
> 
> I love the size, the V6 and 4Motion. I’m actually impressed with the gas mileage for how large a vehicle.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, thought it said atlas. My 18 Tiguan is ok but we have outgrown it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It should, oddly Tapatalk isn’t showing the correct vehicle. I’ll see if I can fix it, but I love the 2019 Atlas SEL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Thankfully my 2018 Atlas came with a 6 year bumper to bumper warranty (pretty sure VW knew they were going to have problems). If it had only come with a 4 year and I knew what I know now I would have bought an extended warranty. Granted the 18/19s V6s had a LOT of problems that seem to be resolved in later models.

At a minimum, I would negotiate a 5 year into the deal. VW offering a 4 year warranty is absurd when others competitors offer at least a 5 year power train.

All that said the only Atlas I would buy now and not worry about an extended warranty would be a 4 cylinder model. Which is crazy to say because the V6 has been made over a decade.


----------



## Osopecoso (Jan 22, 2018)

shadytheatlas said:


> Thankfully my 2018 Atlas came with a 6 year bumper to bumper warranty (pretty sure VW knew they were going to have problems). If it had only come with a 4 year and I knew what I know now I would have bought an extended warranty. Granted the 18/19s V6s had a LOT of problems that seem to be resolved in later models.
> 
> At a minimum, I would negotiate a 5 year into the deal. VW offering a 4 year warranty is absurd when others competitors offer at least a 5 year power train.
> 
> All that said the only Atlas I would buy now and not worry about an extended warranty would be a 4 cylinder model. Which is crazy to say because the V6 has been made over a decade.


Why do you trust the 4 cylinder over the 6.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

shadytheatlas said:


> Thankfully my 2018 Atlas came with a 6 year bumper to bumper warranty (pretty sure VW knew they were going to have problems).


That was not why they did it. It was purely a marketing strategy following the fallout of dieselgate. Had to have some draw to get people into the showroom now that the mostly unique to VW diesel engines no longer were drawing in the buyers. The lack of a long warranty was one of the many things in the "con" column vs others we were looking at but like I have mentioned before the numbers are not everything when looking for a car. Also, we don't typically put much more than 10-11k per year on the 3 row so by the time we part ways with it in 6-8 years, it will still be fairly low mileage. If at the end of 4 years I feel that we have a vehicle that will be prone to problems I will do what I usually do, scour the interwebs to find the best factory backed extended warranty and go with that. Still cheaper than buying it at the time of purchase in the 2-3 times I have done it. Or, just dump the car for something that works better for us down the road, too many things can change for me to worry about it now but I do like to have a strategy set now for the various options that exist.


----------

